# extreme shedding



## Coya (Aug 20, 2011)

The past 2 days Coya has had hives all over her. This isn't the first time she has had a breakout, but this is the most extreme case. We've noticed that she is shedding A LOT. Any link between her allergies and hair loss?


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

My Mac has been going through allergy ****. 

He was getting lots of hives and yes they resulted in the bumps crusting up and losing hair. We now know it is food allergies and have changed him to raw food diet duck as he has an allergy to everything else except turkey and fish. So we are starting with one source and will look to expand later.

Hope your pup gets over the hives. Do you already know what they are allergic to???


----------

